# freebsd-update && nextboot -k GENERIC (How to set for every reboot?)



## vask (Sep 22, 2012)

If my machine restarts it always loads a custom kernel which is NOT what I want. Only way I have found to get it to load a generic kernel is with:

`# nextboot -k GENERIC`

My end goal is to get up to date with:

freebsd-update(8)

See: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html

Please advise.

MORE INFO:

```
[root@blue /root]# uname -a

Custom kernel that loads on reboot:
FreeBSD FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE-p8 #0: Thu Nov 22 00:17:30 PST 2007     :/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BLUE  i386
```
Generic kernel that I want to load on reboot:

```
FreeBSD FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE-p13 #0: Thu Oct  1 22:14:44 UTC 2009     [email]root@i386-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## vask (Sep 23, 2012)

Can I just do:

```
mv /boot/kernel /boot/kernel.custom
mv /boot/GENERIC /boot/kernel
```


----------



## phoenix (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## vask (Oct 2, 2012)

Worked! Was scary but easy.


----------

